# Hirsch Offers Acculine Camera System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Hirsch now offers the Brother DTG AccuLine Camera System with software for the Brother GT-3 digital direct-to-garment printer. Through use of a full HD, 13 MB pixel digital camera, it allows for accurate placement of a design with less than 1mm of error. 

While using sophisticated technology, it is easy to use and allows an operator to precisely print in seconds. The intuitive software allows you to simply drag and drop designs.

Standing 32” above the printer, the AccuLine Camera System allows users the ability to print on small areas such as a pocket up to a maximum area of 16” x 18”. Not limited to apparel, it also works for designs on shoes, caps, shirts, coasters, and more. 

The camera is lightweight and easy to install. Instant, accurate placement requires less test prints and reduces printing errors, which minimizes wasted ink. 

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to www.HSI.us.

Hirsch is a national distributor of Brother digital direct-to-garment equipment, Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------

